# Project "Selene"



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2013)

Some of you know that I had my rig Selene up for awhile doing crunching duties. It was a quick slap together and let it crunch deal when I put it together. But I had a vision for the build. There was one perticular case I wanted and nothing else would do. The case just happened to be not released when it was supposed to. It actually didn't get released until quiet a few months later. At which time I didn't have the funds for it. But now I do and also have all the parts to make this rig what I want it to be. So this build is about taking this (one on left): 







Case: 12 year old Chieftec Dragon (replaced)
Mobo: Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 (keep)
Cpu: Phenom II 1055t x6 (replaced)
Gpu's: 2x Visiontek HD 7850's C'fired (keep)
Memory: 4x 2gb G-Skill Ripjaws 1600mhz (replaced)
Cpu Hsf: Spire TME III (replaced)
Hdds: 2x 1tb (keep)
Odd: HP Sata dvdrw (keep)
PSu: Corsair tx650w (replacing)


And bringing it up to where I want it. 

Introducing Selene, 











Case: Raidmax Vampire
Mobo: Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3
Cpu: Amd Fx 8350
Gpu's: 2x Visiontek HD7850's C'Fired
Memory: G-Skill Snipers 2x 8gb DDR3 1866
Cpu cooler: CM Hyper 212+ push/pull config
Hdd's: 2x 1tb's
Odd: HP Sata dvdrw
Psu: On the Way
Fan Controller: NZXT Sentry
Fans: 2x Cougar Cf-V12 120mm's(side) 2x Xigmatek Xlf-F1455 White 140's (top) 1 Xigmatek Xlf-F1454 Blue 140 (front) 1x Raidmax Blue 200 MM (front)


























































More on the way as I replace some things. 


Screen cap:


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice, like the black case.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2013)

That case is friggin huge.


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 23, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> That case is friggin huge.



like my johnson!


----------



## d1nky (Jun 23, 2013)

thats a decent looking case!

but why the evo?! thought something a bit more upmarket with the fans would been better.


btw i like the look of this build!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> thats a decent looking case!
> 
> but why the evo?! thought something a bit more upmarket with the fans would been better.
> 
> ...



The Hyper 212 is a temporary thing. It will be getting a h100i soon. Case is very water cooling friendly.


----------



## Norton (Jun 23, 2013)

Awesome case and nice clean build!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> Awesome case and nice clean build!



Thanks man. Also this build will have a few more tricks up it's sleeve soon. I still have a few more things to get.


----------



## Norton (Jul 7, 2013)

Got any updated pics???


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 8, 2013)

I will have some update pics this coming weekend. 
I have replaced some of the fans the psu and done some cable work. I installed a 750 Watt Antec Psu I got from Dub.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 10, 2013)

Here is an updated pic. Rig isn't done yet but getting there.


----------

